# Richard Harris, Cromwell and Philippians 1:8



## Eoghan (Jul 22, 2010)

I have enjoyed the movie Cromwell (1970) with Richard Harris but was struck by one of the opening scenes in which he besaught somebody by "the bowels of Christ" this stuck with me. I now find the term in Philippians, albeit the KJV.

Is the film a genuine attempt at some historical accuracy or was this a one off?


----------



## coramdeo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Eoghan (Jul 22, 2010)

*I hope you are american*



coramdeo said:


>


 
You have got to be American! Of all the insights you could have offered into this film about the puritans POPCORN?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 22, 2010)

I know that Pastor Joe Morecraft recommends the movie. I, too, enjoyed watching it even though I have only watched it in short segments on YouTube.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't studied it in detail with regard to historical accuracy, but I have enjoyed Cromwell a great deal whenever I have seen it. (I, too, got the recommendation from Morecraft's Reformation History series of lectures) The film does seem quite true to form on the whole when I compare it to Cromwell, The Protector by D'Aubigne. (one could argue that D'Aubigne engages in a little hagiography, though)


----------

